# Heat Sink for a Transistor amp



## Number9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm looking for a cheap heat sink for a 60 watt bass guitar transistor amplifier that I want to restore for a fun project. Judging from the markings on the chassis and the opening where the heat sink once was it was about 8" long and 3" wide. The heat sink should be able to dissipate 60watts into 4 ohm load. Any help sourcing a







would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Our local family-owned electronics store used to have many sizes and styles of heat sinks at a cost almost next to nothing. If you have no luck, I can take a look at what they have. Unfortunately, the frustration will be the cost to ship it.


----------



## Number9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi, thank you for the reply. Yes, shipping cost is one of the biggest frustrations.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Greco, what Kitchener electronics store do you refer to? I travel between Kitchener and Toronto pretty regularly, if I can source the heatsink ( coincidentally I am also looking for one) then I can arrange to meet up with Number 9 and save the cost of shipping.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Greco, what Kitchener electronics store do you refer to? I travel between Kitchener and Toronto pretty regularly, if I can source the heatsink ( coincidentally I am also looking for one) then I can arrange to meet up with Number 9 and save the cost of shipping.


 Orion Electronics on Lancaster St near Victoria St.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Been there looking for pots and caps and such, also computer bits. I will stop in and report on the heatsink probabilities. Thanks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Been there looking for pots and caps and such, also computer bits. I will stop in and report on the heatsink probabilities. Thanks!


Thanks for doing this. Hope they will still have something kicking around. 

BTW...They do carry Hand Made in China 1/4 inch mono *pancake* plugs at ~$3.00 each...if you are looking.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

If you're in TO try Honson Supermetronic (in the basement of the Home Hardware on College , N side just W of Spadina). They have stuff; I go there all the time. 

Other than that, if you or a friend work somewhere corporate there will be an electronics disposal bin somewhere - find it and rummage around in there - something will have a heat sink. A good bet are network switches ( the internal power supply regulators). Computers have them but often weird specific mounts vs power regulators which are screw on just like your power amp chips.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

Active Surplus in TO. A favourite . You might find some TO-3 type or general sinks there.


----------



## Number9 (Apr 9, 2015)

alwaysflat said:


> Active Surplus in TO. A favourite . You might find some TO-3 type or general sinks there.


I believe they closed down about 2 years ago.


----------



## Number9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> If you're in TO try Honson Supermetronic (in the basement of the Home Hardware on College , N side just W of Spadina). They have stuff; I go there all the time.
> 
> Other than that, if you or a friend work somewhere corporate there will be an electronics disposal bin somewhere - find it and rummage around in there - something will have a heat sink. A good bet are network switches ( the internal power supply regulators). Computers have them but often weird specific mounts vs power regulators which are screw on just like your power amp chips.


I visited there, but couldn't find a suitable heat sink. I pick up a few parts during my visit though.


----------



## Number9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Number9 said:


> I'm looking for a cheap heat sink for a 60 watt bass guitar transistor amplifier that I want to restore for a fun project. Judging from the markings on the chassis and the opening where the heat sink once was it was about 8" long and 3" wide. The heat sink should be able to dissipate 60watts into 4 ohm load. Any help sourcing a
> View attachment 67449
> 
> would be appreciated. Thank you.


Someone was nice enough to give it to me for free so after I repaired the amp I donated it.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Have you checked ebay? Tons of odd sizes of aluminum heat sinks, just type in the approximate size


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I've been to this shop a couple times for some chassis and component parts. They have a large collection of surplus gear and probably have something that you can use. I was there last week and spotted many, many heat-sinks. Nice shop, decent prices.
A1 Electronic Parts - Serving the Toronto area for 30 years!
Do you know the specs of the device that you're sinking heat from?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

What about ebay. They have huge heat sinks available, punch in the dimensions and see what pops up


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

Granny Gremlin said:


> If you're in TO try Honson Supermetronic (in the basement of the Home Hardware on College , N side just W of Spadina). They have stuff; I go there all the time.
> 
> Other than that, if you or a friend work somewhere corporate there will be an electronics disposal bin somewhere - find it and rummage around in there - something will have a heat sink. A good bet are network switches ( the internal power supply regulators). Computers have them but often weird specific mounts vs power regulators which are screw on just like your power amp chips.


I was there recently and and picked up some small heat sinks and heatsink compound so they may have bigger ones. (416) 922-1158 is their number. 

A quick glance at a1 parts website in etobicoke shows a bunch of heatsinks Heat Sink they are also a dealer/distributor for hammond so they're a good place to get transformers and chassis. I use supremetronic/college home hardware for cheap inconsequential parts like resistors or a jack if im in a bind because its close by. A1 is much better for tracking down stuff like transformers tubes, and surplus parts. Plus you can often get a deal by paying in cash. they also tend to have plenty of neat stufflike old tube testers and such. Plan to spend more time than you anticipated because its pretty fun walking around and looking at all the old equipment.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yep. Supermetronic is kinda loosing it's charm for me. I refuse to buy plugs/jacks there anymore as I have found the quality spotty and the prices going up (I stock up once every year or 3 with an order from Redco or PartsExpress; whichever I need other things from), but they are still good for resistors, caps and even transistors and ICs, especially if you're just short a few parts so internet ordering isn't worth it.

A1 is clear across the city from me and apparently stoopid busy on weekends. I was only there once, luckily during the week, and it had cool stuff but mostly not as well organised and easy to find as Supermetronic or even Active used to be. They have more stuff tho, including NOS vs just new, though there was that bin of leaky paper /oil caps that was disgusting. Bring a meter; test everything. They also sold me a cracked tube socket (my bad; didn't open the paper wrapper to look at it). Apparently that dude wants to retire soon so it will close; a tragic loss, especially with Active also gone as well. There's also Sayal, but they don't sell loose bits (min qty; bagged) and don't have everything.


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

I hope Glenn at A1 isn't retiring too soon. I'll miss his grumpy charm and jokes about it being "free bag day"


----------

